# 2050 international loader hydaulic cylinder



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

I have a 454 International tractor with a model 2050 loader. One of my lift hydraulic lift :dazed:cylinders is leaking around the end that has the large hex nut. The hex nut seems to be loose but will not tighten. I have a service manual but it does not show a diagram of the cylinder. I plan on installing new seals and packing but don't want to try it without a diagram. Anyone have a suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It doesn't appear that there are any diagrams for that loader on Case IH's website. Hydraulic cylinders are extremely simple. You have a seal on the top cap and an o-ring with some backer rings around the piston. I've rebuilt many of them, and they are all pretty similar. If you are stumped on how to get it apart, try calling your local IH dealer and asking there. If its a thread-on end, then it may be stuck, or there may be a lock pin or set screw holding it in.


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Country Boy. I plan on removing the cylinder this weekend and do some investigation. Thanks again.


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

Removed the cylinder from my loader. I could not get it apart so I carried it to a local hydraulic shop. The honed the cylinder and put it new seals for $ 150.00 and it works like a new.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it going!


----------

